# Have you seen the "Airbow"?



## longbowdave1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Interesting.

http://www.crosman.com/airbow


----------



## Tank1202 (Mar 19, 2016)

Cool, but there is nothing there that is archery. Should be called a Magnum dart gun or something.


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 20, 2016)

A guy on YouTube hog hunts with something real similar


----------



## satchmo (Mar 20, 2016)

I saw it at the ATA show this year.  It's NOT very quiet at all, and it is in no shape form or fashion a bow. It's an air gun that fires an arrow.


----------



## Stump06 (Mar 20, 2016)

satchmo said:


> I saw it at the ATA show this year.  It's NOT very quiet at all, and it is in no shape form or fashion a bow. It's an air gun that fires an arrow.



I saw it there too. I was over at the Elite booth and one would go off and i thought some one had dry fired a bow. That thing is loud.


----------



## Easygo (Mar 20, 2016)

I just checked the crossman website. It shows it is not legal in ga for deer in any season


----------



## satchmo (Mar 20, 2016)

Easygo said:


> I agree it's not a bow, I only asked if it was going to be legal to hunt with during bow season in GA. That is a yes or no question



Thanks for the info. Good to know.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2016)

I could see it helping a handicap hunter that can't shoot a crossbow.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Mar 21, 2016)

Man I'd like to shoot one, at some targets, just for fun


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 21, 2016)

longbowdave1 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> http://www.crosman.com/airbow<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Looks good, I would love to try it someday.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 22, 2016)

Someone at Crossman should learn that words mean things; this is not a bow in any shape, form, or fashion.
I am sure there will be a marketing push by the manufacturer and would be retailers to legalize 
this "air powered bolt gun" and get it allowed into any Archery only seasons, and as many Archery only areas possible. 

Education will be the key to help prevent this from happening.
Lesson 1: A bow is a stick, and a string, forming a spring.
Lesson 2: Be prepared to organize your local Archery clubs and if need be, attend DNR meetings, and put pressure on your Representative.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 22, 2016)

I love to bowhunt. From 1978 until 2005, I hunt hunted with a compound, and had some great hunts. From 2006 until 2013, I hunted with a Longbow that I made myself, even more fun! Then in 2014 and 2015, arm injuries stopped me from doing what I love, unless I shot a crossbow, still fun. Just glad to be able to hunt my favorite whiteails during the bow season. Trying to get back to the longbow this season.

 I agree the Airgun is more of a speargun than a bow. But, if it allows one disabled Veteran, one person with a disability, one person with a temporary injury, one wise but elderly hunter, one young hunter, or one non-hunter to get out and legally hunt, it can not be bad can it. We need to welcome all new hunters, as our numbers decline each year.

I just thought the thing would be fun to shoot, and may have a place in one of the weapon specific hunting seasons. At $850 plus price tag, they won't be flying off the shelf by any means, and may be more of a fad than future common place weapon.

 This was not intened to be "should this be legal? " thread, more just a , "Did you see this?", thread.

Anyways, Only 6 months to deer bow season, Happy Hunting to all!


----------



## Troy Butler (Mar 24, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> Someone at Crossman should learn that words mean things; this is not a bow in any shape, form, or fashion.
> I am sure there will be a marketing push by the manufacturer and would be retailers to legalize
> this "air powered bolt gun" and get it allowed into any Archery only seasons, and as many Archery only areas possible.
> 
> ...



x2 we already have the crossbow for people that are disable.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2016)

Troy Butler said:


> x2 we already have the crossbow for people that are disable.



My disabled hunter can't use a crossbow. It's all he can do to use a rifle. My hunter would love to use this air rifle arrow shooter.


----------



## satchmo (Mar 24, 2016)

*Crossbow*



kmckinnie said:


> My disabled hunter can't use a crossbow. It's all he can do to use a rifle. My hunter would love to use this air rifle arrow shooter.



Parker makes a self cocking crossbow that uses co2 to cock the crossbow. It's legal since it only cocks the bow. It's a pretty cool deal.


----------



## Greehorn (Jul 23, 2016)

I bought the Benjamin Marauder .22 pellet gun and it is super accurate. Saw the airbow come on the market and looked at several videos and saw one used on a deer. It was unable to jump nothing, it was dropped, I think, 35 yds. I sold off things and finally ordered one. My first shot was loud...but at 30 yds into a blob target...it went 3/4 through. If I would have used my block...it would have gone through it! I don't think it was louder then a 22. Didn't need hearing protection. You will need a target that you can pull the arrows out of. 450fps is silly fast. I thought my Destroyer 350 was fast!
Stating that this Airbow is an advantage over a bow or a gun is a no. I would rank it better then a crossbow and better then a rifle at under say 50 yds. The arming and disarming is safer then a crossbow. I found it for $774 and the arrows for $57 and free shipping. Having rotor cuff surgery...I have the ability to hunt...Now Georgia needs to get on the ball and legalize it.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jul 24, 2016)

Dang that thing is awesome, like you said greehorn Georgia needs to make it legal so the NEW and OLDER hunters can join us regular hunters in the field doing what we love....JMO


----------



## Mark R (Nov 14, 2019)

old one but .. its legal now . not for archery . legal during primitive and rifle seasons


----------



## ryanh487 (Nov 14, 2019)

Mark R said:


> old one but .. its legal now . not for archery . legal during primitive and rifle seasons


For just this season.  Has to be extended by state legislature after this year.


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 14, 2019)

It's an air rifle that shoots a realy long pellet. Nothing bow about it.


----------



## across the river (Nov 16, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> It's an air rifle that shoots a realy long pellet. Nothing bow about it.


 
Well based on the definition of a bow from Oxford, it technically is.

a weapon for shooting arrows, typically made of a curved piece of wood whose ends are joined by a taut string.


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 16, 2019)

across the river said:


> Well based on the definition of a bow from Oxford, it technically is.
> 
> a weapon for shooting arrows, typically made of a curved piece of wood whose ends are joined by a taut string.


Oxford don't go round here


----------



## across the river (Nov 16, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Oxford don't go round here



Oxford is a brand of dictionary, like Merriam Webster, Collins, etc....   It doesn't appear any of them are being used around there.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 18, 2019)

Just saw this thread pop back up. Being a guy that builds stuff,  i built two airbows a while back just out of curiosity. Gave one to my brother. Another episode of " what guys build when they get bored in middle of winter".Never used it for hunting, but a hoot to shoot. I took it up camping one year and the boys in camp were liking it. When get a chance I'll show you the video of my version airbow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 21, 2019)

Here's the video of the pair of Airbows that I made a few years back.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## brdyhll (Nov 21, 2019)

That thing looks pretty cool. I bet it’s fun to play around with


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 21, 2019)

brdyhll said:


> That thing looks pretty cool. I bet it’s fun to play around with


Thanks. It is fun. Pretty good punch out to a out 30 yds. Would kill a deer at that range.


----------

